
Using Meltdown to steal passwords in real time - chapill
https://mobile.twitter.com/misc0110/status/948706387491786752
======
chapill
Tweet author's name on the meltdown whitepaper. Papers and repos here:

[https://misc0110.net/web/](https://misc0110.net/web/)

>JavaScript Zero: Real JavaScript and Zero Side-Channel Attacks

>Practical Keystroke Timing Attacks in Sandboxed JavaScript

>KASLR is Dead: Long Live KASLR

------
chapill
[https://spectreattack.com/spectre.pdf](https://spectreattack.com/spectre.pdf)

[https://meltdownattack.com/meltdown.pdf](https://meltdownattack.com/meltdown.pdf)

------
beamatronic
Is this for real?

